
Erich Gamma joins the Visual Studio team - britman
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jasonz/archive/2011/06/06/welcome-erich-gamma-to-the-visual-studio-team.aspx
======
CWuestefeld
Interesting news in the context of two HN posts from last week.

First was the question of the future of the .Net platform in Windows 8.

Second was regarding the quality of technical books these days (Gamma being
the author of one of my top 5 or so books, one that changed the way I look at
software development).

~~~
wslh
I doubt that Microsoft will eclipse the future of .NET.

~~~
lycos1
you mean... "I doubt that Microsoft will Eclipse the future of .NET" (Erich
Gamma lead on Eclipse dev team)

~~~
wslh
Ah, what irony! but I am more comfortable with Visual Studio than to Eclipse.

------
smiler
I note that Microsoft doesn't have an office presence in Zurich according to
their website, which means they must be opening an office especially for Erich
- incredible.

~~~
hvs
Or he'll be working from home.

~~~
britman
It actually explains the new office in the post "Erich will continue to live
and work out of Zurich, Switzerland where we will be opening a small Visual
Studio development lab with Erich as the lead."

~~~
hvs
Ah, I missed that part.

